# CBRNE



## mariomike (26 Jan 2011)

Sun
January 25, 2011

"Toronto Fire, Police and EMS personnel showed how standardized first response measures and equipment can be used in the event of a chemical, biological radiological or nuclear attack on public transportation.
Using various levels of standardized CBRN equipment, the rescue team entered a contaminated TTC subway car, carried out chemical detection and decontaminated the victim.":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/25/17032421.html#/news/torontoandgta/2011/01/25/pf-17032421.html


----------

